# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Firma Elettronica Avanzata con Carta d'Identità 3.0

## germont1

Buongiorno,
avrei una curiosità da porvi. 
Che voi sappiate la firma elettronica che si può apporre sui documenti tramite la nuova carta di identità 3.0 è valida anche per firmare i file xml delle fatture elettroniche verso PA? 
A naso direi di no, perché mi pare di capire che la firma digitale (o firma qualificata) ha delle caratteristiche di crittografia in più che la firma elettronica avanzata non dovrebbe avere. Però volevo una conferma da qualcuno che ne capisce più di me. 
Saluti.

----------


## Ragioner Ugo Fantozzi

Non è valida ma solo perchè non è riconosciuta dallo stato come firma sicura(è un controsenso ma è così...)

----------

